# [OFF] Augmenter portée d'une carte WiFi

## Martin.

Kirikikoooooo,

J'ai besoin de toute votre ingéniosité.

En fait, je possède une vieille carte WiFi PCMCIA Zyxel ZyAir B-100 (Wireless B) dont je me sers sur ma ruine portable. Le problème est que l'émetteur est à l'étage, et moi, en rez, je ne reçois rien  :Very Happy: 

Donc je me demandais si l'un de vous avait une idée pour augmenter sa portée de réception ?

Ou bien alors si l'un de vous a un équivalent moderne (Wireless G disponible), peu onéreux (15E ?  :Very Happy: ) et qui fonctionne directement sous Linux (la machine est sujette à des réinstallations fréquentes), alors je suis preneur  :Very Happy: 

Merci.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et ben déjà, tu pourrai regarder au niveau de l'emetteur s'il est capable de faire tourner un firware alternatif qui permette de bosster ses capacités d'origine ou bien regarder au niveau des antennes avec un peu plus de gain.

----------

## _Seth_

 *Martin. wrote:*   

> J'ai besoin de toute votre ingéniosité.

 

pas de problème  :Cool: 

----------

## razer

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

>  *Martin. wrote:*   J'ai besoin de toute votre ingéniosité. 
> 
> pas de problème 

 

 :Idea:   Alors là, chapeau   :Idea: 

----------

## nico_calais

Normalement, lorsque tu diminue le débit, tu augmentes la portée. Donc, si tu passe à 1Mb/s, tu devrais obtenir la portée maximale.

Tu dois pouvoir gérer ça via le point d'accès et sous ton nux.

----------

## truc

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Normalement, lorsque tu diminue le débit, tu augmentes la portée. Donc, si tu passe à 1Mb/s, tu devrais obtenir la portée maximale.
> 
> Tu dois pouvoir gérer ça via le point d'accès et sous ton nux.

 

Euh, je n'ai peut-être rien compris, mais je croyais que la diminution était plutôt une conséquence de l'éloignement par rapport au point d'accès. et que diminuer le débit au niveau de ce point d'accès ne ferai que de diminuer encore plus le débit  lorsqu'on s'en éloigne  :Question:   :Confused: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Normalement, lorsque tu diminue le débit, tu augmentes la portée. Donc, si tu passe à 1Mb/s, tu devrais obtenir la portée maximale.
> 
> Tu dois pouvoir gérer ça via le point d'accès et sous ton nux. 
> 
> Euh, je n'ai peut-être rien compris, mais je croyais que la diminution était plutôt une conséquence de l'éloignement par rapport au point d'accès. et que diminuer le débit au niveau de ce point d'accès ne ferai que de diminuer encore plus le débit  lorsqu'on s'en éloigne  

 

Je me rappelle que sur les points d'accès cisco, lorsque l'on en avait une douzaine dans un bâtiment, on jouait sur les débits pour donner aux clients une certaine portée. Au delà de cette portée, le client passait sur un autre point d'accès. 

Vu le nombre de points d'accès, on pouvait pas non plus autoriser une portée maximale sans quoi il y aurait eu des perturbations entre cetains points d'accès (problème lié au nombre de canaux limités).

Je ne sais pas si sur le point d'accès de tout le monde on peut jouer sur l'autorisation des débits, mais je pense qu'ils autorise tous les débits possibles et en effet, on peut alors dire que comme on ne peut pas jouer sur les débits nous même, cela devient une conséquence.

Il me semble que l'on peut paramétrer le débit sous nux, donc au pire, si on ne peut pas parametrer le débit sur le point d'accès, on peut le faire via iwconfig par exemple et le point d'accès se calera sûrement sur le débit du client.

----------

## cylgalad

[off] Vivent les cables !  :Twisted Evil:   :Arrow:   [/off]

----------

## nico_calais

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> [off] Vivent les cables !    [/off]

 

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi !   :Very Happy: 

Le wifi, c'est moins performant et c'est moins securisé.

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

je ne m'en ai pas eu le besoin mais tu as dans le man de iwconfig :

```
 txpower

              Pour les cartes supportant plusieurs puissances de transmission, regle la puissance de transmission

              en  dBm.  Si  W est la puissance en Watt, la puissance en dBm est P = 30 + 10.log(W).  Si la valeur

              est post fixee par mW, elle sera automatiquement convertie en dBm.

              De plus, on et off active et desactive la radio, et auto et fixed active et desactive  le  controle

              de puissance (si ces fonctions sont disponibles).

              Exemples :

                   iwconfig eth0 txpower 15

                   iwconfig eth0 txpower 30mW

                   iwconfig eth0 txpower auto

                   iwconfig eth0 txpower off
```

et pour ceux qui ont besoin de gérer l'energie :

```
 power  Utilise pour manipuler les parametres et le mode du procede de gestion d'energie.

              Pour  fixer  la  periode  entre les eveils, entrez la period `valeur'.  Pour fixer la temporisation

              avant le retour en veille, entrez la timeout `valeur'.  Vous pouvez aussi ajouter les modificateurs

              min  et  max.   Par  defaut, ces valeurs sont exprimees en secondes, ajoutez le suffixe m ou u pour

              specifier les valeurs en millisecondes ou microsecondes. Parfois, ces valeurs sont sans unite (nom-

              bre de periodes de beacon, dwell ou similaire).

              off  et  on  desactive  et  reactive  la  gestion  d'energie.  Enfin, vous pouvez mettre la gestion

              d'energie en mode all (recoit tous les paquets), unicast (recoit  seulement  les  paquets  unicast,

              ignore  les paquets multicast et de broadcast) et multicast (recoit seulement les paquets multicast

              et de broadcast, ignore l'unicast).

              Exemples :

                   iwconfig eth0 power period 2

                   iwconfig eth0 power 500m unicast

                   iwconfig eth0 power timeout 300u all

                   iwconfig eth0 power off

                   iwconfig eth0 power min period 2 power max period 4
```

En souhaitant que ceci te soit utile.

----------

## zyprexa

J'étais tombé sur un article exposant une bidouille qui consistait à adapter un genre de boîte de ricoré à l'antenne de l'engin, c'était ridicule et encombrant.

Ca doit être pratique sur un laptop ....

----------

## Ezka

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Ca doit être pratique sur un laptop ....

 

Ils font aussi le modèle clown pour laptop, c'est la même antenne avec la même boite de conserve, mais fixé a un bonnet   :Laughing:  comme ça tu tournes la tête vers ton point d'acces et hop tu as le net   :Laughing: 

----------

## razer

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je me rappelle que sur les points d'accès cisco, lorsque l'on en avait une douzaine dans un bâtiment, on jouait sur les débits pour donner aux clients une certaine portée. Au delà de cette portée, le client passait sur un autre point d'accès. 
> 
> Vu le nombre de points d'accès, on pouvait pas non plus autoriser une portée maximale sans quoi il y aurait eu des perturbations entre cetains points d'accès (problème lié au nombre de canaux limités).
> ...

 

Cela ne sera plus le cas avec le wimax, les paramètres relatifs à la mobilité sont gérés en hard, à l'image du GPS ou des téléphones cellulaires

----------

## OuinPis

J'ai deux bonnes expériences avec le WiFi:

- Pour augmenter la portée de mon point d'accès wifi j'ai changé d'antenne pour une plus grosse et plus performante  (ça fonctionne pas trop mal). Par contre pour que tout l'appartement soit a peut près bien desservi j'ai du tirer un câble de 25 mètres entre mon routeur (dans mon bureau) et mon point d'accès (dans mon salon) de manière a ce que ce dit point d'accès soit au centre de l'appart  :Wink: 

- Chez mes parents, le routeur est au RDC et un des ordi est à l'étage, la connexion se fait mais ca déconnecte tout le temps (caractéristique indispensable du WiFi) même avec un échange dantenne sur les deux postes. Il en a marre dêtre déconnecté donc mon conseil a été le suivant. « Prend ta perceuse et une mèche de 20 mm pour béton et perce le truc qui te sert de plancher pour y faire passer le câble. La tu sera sur de ne plus être déconnecté »

Ma conclusion : vive les câble  :Very Happy: 

----------

